# Droid Apps for Stage Manager



## sarahsliefie (Mar 24, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good app for a stage manager. Things like lists, show time tracker, marks and spikes, and notations. I have found ShowTool SM for iPhone, but I would much prefer to use my Droid.


----------



## NickVon (Mar 24, 2011)

i like my Ultrachron, Timer, clock app. all it does is provide a basic stopwatch, which some neat little features, you can label "lap" times like ACt 1, Intermission, Act 2, and saves a record of all your times until you clear the history. Don't know of any Droid version of ShowSM however.


----------



## Footer (Mar 24, 2011)

Evernote and reqall are two that can do exactly what that app does. That iphone app seems like an app that wants a reason to exist... not the other way. Evernote is pretty much indispensable to me. Reqall is what gets me through the day. 

The Android Market is just starting to cross the line into the land of vertical apps. Rigcalc was just released a month or so ago... and I have already used it a few times. If you want an android version of that SM app, start hounding the developer.


----------



## buggy305 (Apr 11, 2011)

NickVon said:


> i like my Ultrachron... you can label "lap" times like ACt 1, Intermission, Act 2.


 
Is there a way to reuse the same label structure? The number of scenes and acts doesn't change, and it doesn't save any time to label them every time... 

Thanks! 

[email protected]


----------

